# SS Friedrich Krupp



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi All

I am trying to find out info on the Friedrich Krupp, i know currently this about her,

Gross: 1259
Built: 1874
Engine: Compound 
Dims: 73,3 x 9,6 m
Screw: 1
Yard no.: 131
Builder: Matthew Pearse & co. Ltd. Stockton on tees
Engine by: Blair & Co. Stockton on Tees 
Owner: friedrich Krupp A. G
. Essen

On the 16th Dec 1912 the German steamer sailed from Bilbao for Rotterdam, with a cargo of 1000 tons of Iron ore, vessel was posted missing. 

but i am desperate for more info as it seems very hard to find anything about her.

Regards to all and thanks.

Guernsey Guy


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

May I ask where the interest comes from?

Cheers!


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

FSG631 said:


> May I ask where the interest comes from?
> 
> Cheers!


research for a book i am writing on shipwrecks.


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi Mate!

What made you pick her? She is missing!

Or did you find her? The wreck? Why write a story about a wreck no one knows about, just a missing ship? Is there a link to the builders, Owners or area?

I have a book on Friedrich Krupp's shipping activities in the office and have a look! Needs to wait till after Easter though!

Any and all wrecks, your book that is?

Should you find something on SS CHRISTINE SELL, 1904, ON 5602191, let me know. Miramar and others claim she became VICTOR and was broken up 1954, but I fear she was lost January 1905 on the way from Neustadt Germany to Grangemouth in early January 1905 in a storm!????

A Dutch newspaper dated 20.2.1905 names her as a total loss with 14 lives lost missing in the North Sea, with a previous report 19.1.1905 that she is 8 days overdue confirmed by the Owners...???

Cheers!


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Starke Register has Christine Sell broken up at Hamburg 1954 as the Victor,owned by Arthur Sommer (Johannes Ick,mgr).

Ted


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

FSG631 said:


> Should you find something on SS CHRISTINE SELL, 1904, ON 5602191, let me know. *Miramar and others claim she became VICTOR and was broken up 1954, but I fear she was lost January 1905* on the way from Neustadt Germany to Grangemouth in early January 1905 in a storm!????


Dear Ted, that is exactly what my query was originally all about! 

As it is not my intention to hijack the Krupp thread, I may open a new one on her!


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Take a look here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-guernsey-16265541

I would like to find out more after finding this article during research i was doing online

Im interested in all wrecks in the Bailiwick of Guernsey or connected with damages, accidents or collisions in these waters (Channel Islands).

If indeed this article is to be true i would like to cover it in more detail and put a name to another wreck in our waters. 

any information about this vessel would be great, but sadly i have got no info on your vessel unless it sailed through or into Channel Islands waters.


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

Cool!

I will check Tuesday in the office!

It's not the wreck of the Mary Deare, is it?

For sure the BBC article contains an Error:
QUOTE
He said the wreck was first found in the middle of August 1912.
UNQUOTE

???? Should it read 2012???or 1922,32...

I would think in 1912 they would have found more but the boiler!


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

it said he dived it 40 years ago? 

not sure about the name Frier Krupp, that he gave for the vessel, 

I know that the Hanois lighthouse is a nasty place in winter and have personally seen 15m plus waves from sure along with 5 to 6 knots of tide on big springs, but i am under the same impression as you to the power of the sea to destroy a vessel of her size over the space of a week. 

The wreck has always been called the Mauve wreck after the reef its sitting near, which i have personally heard people chat about on dive trips around this area. 

i appreciate you hooking out the book, do you know the name of the book?


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

DEUTSCHE REEDEREIEN, Band 4

it is a limited edition (1100 prints each volume), volume 4 an nearly all German Owners.
Vol. 4 includes Owner Friedrich Krupp.

The books sell between 60 to 360 Euros each volume. No. 4 is hard to get and is offered around EUR 180 to 240. Volume 44 is due this summer!

They are usually VERY GOOD researched!

Check this out: www.gudverlag.de


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Just spent a few hours in the library and found that the story which was in the BBC article was a little wrong, but did in fact cover all the dates correctly (16th Aug 1912 found),

I have now found out through destroying my eyes on a microfiche machine that some wreckage was found and it contained the word Lena and riga (on timber)

and also that it had possibly been lying there undiscovered since around easter 1912 (estimated due to sea grasses growing on ironwork) , this seem really weird as its only 300 yards from a lighthouse and no one seen it founder. 

i have also found out this Mauve wreck could be the Ville d' Alger, as a lifebelt with its inscription of this name was washed ashore in Jersey Dec 1911. 

Just read previous comments and noticed a reference to the Mary Deare, made me chuckle as i had only just read this book 6 month ago. 

i do still need to rule out the Friedrich krupp though. before pursuing the Ville d'Alger lead.


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

O.K.,

there is not that much to add on the information you already have.
I do have a picture though, which I could send you if you send me a PM with your e-mail.

The FRIED. KRUPP (please note that the name was indeed registered with the Friedrich abbreviated with FRIED.) was the 4th ship of the Reederei Fried. Krupp.

Krupp, the well known steel magnate, needed to import iron ore from abroad, as the German ore was of minor quality. Better quality was sourced in Spain and in 1871 Alfred Krupp founded a joint venture with English and Spanish interests called Orconera Iron-Ore Company in Bilbao, Spain. To provide tonnage, Krupp founded his ship owning company in 1873 at Kiel, Germany. 4 steamers were ordered, all of abt. 1.700 tons deadweight, just small enough to enter Bilbao. They all entered service in 1874. They were the ESSEN, SAYN, ORCONERA and FRIED. KRUPP. The first two were built at Kiel by Norddeutsche Schiffbau AG, which later became the Fried. Krupp Germaniawerft. ORCONERA and FRIED. KRUPP were built by Pears & Co., Stockton as Hull Nos. 132 and 131. They were sister ships.

FRIED. KRUPP
Hull 131 Pearce & Co., Stockton
LCFN
1178 GRT
1700 TDW
L 72,98 m
Bm 9,94 m
Dft 5,94 m
1 x twin expansion steam engine made by Blair & Co., Stockton
580 PSi

Delivered August 1874 as FRIED. KRUPP to Fried. Krupp Reederei, Essen, home port Kiel. Registered 5.7.1875 (strange!), transferred to Fried. Krupp AG on 22.4.1903. As of 9.6.1903 home port Hamburg.

Reported missing 19.12.1911 on voyage Bilbao to Rotterdam.

Now, having noted what you said about iron ore and magnetic compasses, please consider that theses ships were purpose built for the trade with Iron Ore from Bilbao to Rotterdam. The Krupp steel works needed the ore constantly, especially in the run up to the first World War and the massive Fleet expansion program of the German Navy. I would think that the crew navigated the same route again and again between 1874 and 1911, i.e. for 37 years!

Maybe she just cracked after carrying iron ore for 37 years through the bay of Biscay!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Guernsey Guy (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks FSG631


You have been a massive help and i really appreciate it. 

Many kind Regards 

Guernsey Guy

P.S. i have PM you


----------



## FSG631 (Nov 23, 2006)

You noted the year she was reported missing? 1911 vs. 1912?

Hope I quoted the book correctly with 11. But maybe the book is wrong....?

Bilbao to Cherbourg is about 3 days? Or Finisterre?

How were ships spotted / reported in pre wireless days?
Guess by passing these points or reports from other vessels? But three days is a bit short for reporting the "missing"...maybe the date was the last sighting, but where???

Cheers!


----------

